# Should you move to Mexico?



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

We left California. We lived in Mexico for only three years. San Cristrobal, Patzcuaro, San Antonio in the lakeside area, and Bucerias. Moved out of Mexico to get my son into the social system and a group home in Arizona. We are there now outside of Phoenix. 

Here is my thoughts for anyone thinking of moving to Mexico. These are just my personal thoughts and I am not indicating that this holds true for everyone. 

DO it. Mexico is a beautiful country and see as much of it as you can. If you do not want to drive it use the bus system it is very good. Stay as long as you can for you will never experience such a feeling of personal discovery and wonder about yourself in the states as you will in Mexico...AT least from my personal experience.

Mexico is vibrant with sounds - color - texture and expression. The people that you will met, well that is up to you in how you met them. I found wonderful friends there and I also found some not so wonderful people there. 

Would I purchase a home there again, I am not sure about that but I do not think so. I would go with as little as possible and the rentals are furnished, buy your clothing there for the place your in and be without concerns over ÿour¨things. 

Whatever you personally decide about your things, purchasing or renting are just little concerns compared to the experience of seeing Mexico. The decision to go is I think something that should be on your must do list. Treat yourself to Mexico's wonder. lane:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We took an 1800 mile bus tour of Mexico in 2000 and drove down in our own car in 2001. That did it! We bought a home and another in 2004, staying for 13 years. Old age, infirmity and the inability to enjoy travel any more have forced us to return to the land of Medicare and VA hospitals.
Do it while you can....don‘t procrastinate.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surfrider said:


> We left California. We lived in Mexico for only three years. San Cristrobal, Patzcuaro, San Antonio in the lakeside area, and Bucerias. Moved out of Mexico to get my son into the social system and a group home in Arizona. We are there now outside of Phoenix.
> 
> Here is my thoughts for anyone thinking of moving to Mexico. These are just my personal thoughts and I am not indicating that this holds true for everyone.
> 
> ...


Time goes by really quickly. I remember when you first came to Mexico. It doesn't seem that long ago.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Time goes by really quickly. I remember when you first came to Mexico. It doesn't seem that long ago.



For me, living in Mexico was like living in a bubble of time. When your in the bubble the pace is slow and relaxed. When you leave the bubble, reality comes back and you realize that this time bubble you were in was three - 10 years but it sure did not feel like that much time went by when you were there. I was explaining to someone here in the states that when you go somewhere or do something in Mexico there is not anything else demanding that you leave or cut your experience short. You learn to live in the moment and stay in that moment until it is over and then you go to the next.


----------



## wwmmd (Feb 8, 2015)

I moved to Puerto Vallarta in 07 and love it - I would recommend moving to Mexico if you're looking for something with a slower pace than the rat-race, great food, an interesting history and architecture, and warm, friendly people.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

wwmmd said:


> I moved to Puerto Vallarta in 07 and love it - I would recommend moving to Mexico if you're looking for something with a slower pace than the rat-race, great food, an interesting history and architecture, and warm, friendly people.


I would add that not all of Mexico is like Puerto Vallarta. If you're looking for a slower-paced place to live, then, Mexico City, for example, is not for you!


----------



## wwmmd (Feb 8, 2015)

That's true about Vallarta. I did recently spend some time in GDL, and its hustle and bustle wasn't as go-go-go as say Toronto or Chicago are.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It does help not to have a job...


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> If you're looking for a slower-paced place to live, then, Mexico City, for example, is not for you!


If someone isn't in control of the pace of their life, that's because of them, not where they live. Mexico City is energetic and bustling, but I have no problem whatsoever living at my own pace here.

Sometimes, I get a month's worth of work done in three days. Other times, I spend three days doing absolutely nothing. I wouldn't have it any other way, and I can do that anywhere.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Chelloveck said:


> If someone isn't in control of the pace of their life, that's because of them, not where they live. Mexico City is energetic and bustling, but I have no problem whatsoever living at my own pace here.
> 
> Sometimes, I get a month's worth of work done in three days. Other times, I spend three days doing absolutely nothing. I wouldn't have it any other way, and I can do that anywhere.


How lucky you are to have everything under control like that. No doubt you don't have the kind of job here that requires you to go into the office every day during the city's horrendous rush hour.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I think some expats in Mexico try too hard to convince themselves, and others, that they made the right decision. For many, there's constant doubt ... while others never look back. Had I not already invested 45 years familiarizing myself with Mexico I wouldn't be considering it as a place to live once again. For most expats without a prior strong interest in Mexico, I doubt many are interested in living in present-day Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> I think some expats in Mexico try too hard to convince themselves, and others, that they made the right decision. For many, there's constant doubt ... while others never look back. Had I not already invested 45 years familiarizing myself with Mexico I wouldn't be considering it as a place to live once again. For most expats without a prior strong interest in Mexico, I doubt many are interested in living in present-day Mexico.


I am not sure I understand your last point. I came here on a two year work assignment. Except for day trips to Tijuana and Mexicali, I had never been to Mexico before that and certainly had no intention of staying. One year into the assignment, I decided I would stay when it ended. I am now in my eighth year here and have never looked back.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Longford said:


> I think some expats in Mexico try too hard to convince themselves, and others, that they made the right decision. For many, there's constant doubt ... .


It appears to me you are talking about yourself and not the many/most/ some Expats already here.



Longford said:


> I doubt many are interested in living in present-day Mexico.


Again it appears you are talking about yourself and not the many people considering a move to Mexico. IMO

If not where are your statistics coming from?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I do not know too many people who live here and have doubts..they like it or do not. The ones who do not eventually go back. Many people with no interest in the culture are totally happy here, there is not one size fis all for the expats.
People are here for many different reasons and some are interested in the culture and some are not some have rose color glasses others dislike everything and whine about everything not unlike expats anywhere else in the world.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

AlanMexicali said:


> It appears to me you are talking about yourself and not the many/most/ some Expats already here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go again, Alan, making a personal confrontation with Longford. Why can't you just accept his comment and move on? He is entitled to express his observations, no? Why do you find it necessary to challenge everything he says? He has eyes, ears, friends, etc. He makes observations based on his experiences, etc/. YMMD, but that does not mean he is wrong. Let it be for a change, ok? Tell your experiences, but don't make a personal issue out of his. You lose your credibility (IMHO) when you do that. PLEASE !

I have experienced those same type of people he is talking about here in Mexico. My stats are coming from my personal experiences with expats while living here since 1999. Some like it here in Mexico, some don't. Some say they like it only because the people they associate with will ostracize them if they say otherwise. YMMD.

Some came and did not listen to those who suggested they come and rent first, so they bought and now they must take a big loss if they sell and return NOB. Some cannot do that. Me, I would sell and start over, but that is just me. But, I have family that would help me NOB, some do not. 

Others, such as me, would be back NOB most of the time, except I have made a commitment to my Mexican wife and that overrides many of my decisions. Does that mean I "sugar coat" Mexico? Certainly not. I tell it like I have experienced it. Mexico (for me) is not nearly like it was when I first came here and certainly not nearly as enjoyable as NOB now for me. YMMD from mine, but that does not mean my experiences and observations are wrong. Just different from yours.

I think some of those who are here can't return because they will lose "face". They broke all ties, sold everything, bought here, expounded "paradise" to family/friends/etc., and now if they admit they made a terrible mistake for them, they fear being "made fun of" NOB. Sad. Just MHO of them.

I did have a previous interest in Mexico, before I came, for many years. I enjoyed it for several years. Now, if I had the decision to make, I would not choose Mexico, as it is today. Are there things that I still like about Mexico? SURE ! But, it is not the "paradise" any more that I found in 1999. YMMD. So be it.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Some people have better jobs than others...


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Chelloveck said:


> If someone isn't in control of the pace of their life, that's because of them, not where they live. Mexico City is energetic and bustling, but I have no problem whatsoever living at my own pace here.
> 
> Sometimes, I get a month's worth of work done in three days. Other times, I spend three days doing absolutely nothing. I wouldn't have it any other way, and I can do that anywhere.


Reminds me of my neighbor NOB. He drives a tanker truck for Texaco and works 4 days a week. Then he goes fishing for 3 days. Sometimes he gets 6 days together that he can go fishing, or hunting. Now, that is really living life to the fullest, IMHO !


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

One of my son-in-laws works in computers. He works at home 4 days, and drives into the office 1 day. I have been to his house when he is "working". Often I find him outside doing things he enjoys (working with his hands). He has finished his "computer work" for the day. They live on 17 acres with a pond, some animals, etc. THAT is also living! Where were these jobs when I was trying to make "ends meet" and raising my family?


----------

